# Specialized P3 rear hub



## hwy1strat (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a 2011 specialized p3 frame and I need a rear wheel. I have no idea what size hub or axel to get? Please help


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

Measure the drop-outs man, that'll tell you the axle size. Don't know what you mean by hub size?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

10mm axle, 135mm hub...


----------

